#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Building in Korat

## Panthip

First of all, please bear over with me for misspelling or insufficient English since this is not my native languages. My Norwegian is pretty good but you would not understand much, I guess. :Smile: 
The house is to be built in my wifes village in Korat called Moo Baan Ban Na in Ampeur Ban Luam. My wife has own this lot for ages. She had a wall put up and filled the premises with truckloads of dirt to elevate the land. 

The lot is half a rai or 800 sq m. An architect in Korat made the drawings. After consulting the local fortune teller they agreed that the 21 of July would be a nice day to start building. The last few weeks preparation and foundation work have been carried out. A local company is doing the construction. (I dont have the name yet) 

The contact is of 2, 6 million Bath and that is without a wall around the house. We will have a wall and will ask the builder in due time.


How do I insert an image from my computer here?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> How do I insert an image from my computer here?


you can't.

you have to host it either with an image host like photobucket or open a gallery on teak door, here  https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/index.php

----------


## Panthip

Ok, thanks a lot. Ill have a look at the Gallery then.

----------


## Mid

*IMG Code -* Forums & Bulletin Boards :

----------


## Panthip

Great now its working :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## JoGeAr

I hope you can work it out Panthip. I'm looking forward to this thraed !!

----------


## Panthip

Here are the house drawings

----------


## Panthip



----------


## Panthip



----------


## Panthip



----------


## Panthip



----------


## Panthip

This is what we hope it would look like. The Porche is not part of the plans.

----------


## Panthip

Then I go back and load up some more to the gallery. Its working but very time-consuming since I first have to make a new smaller file for TD.

----------


## dirtydog

the majority of people are on 1,200 wide monitors, ie screen resolutions, any bigger and you stretch the page for them.

----------


## Panthip

The piling started 13.07.08 or July 13 if you like and it took only 1,5 days to hammer down 80 piles. They are 6 meter long and are the base plate for the columns that carries the house.









A pile

----------


## Panthip

The piles are driven 1,5 meter into the ground.





   It was really hard work to excavate the wells for the columns. The ground is hard as concrete since it has been curing for years. It was 5 days hard labor for 8 people to dig out. 8 hours a day for 5 days is in that heat is fatigues.

----------


## Panthip

Sand, stones and cement for the casting of the attachment for the columns







   The reinforcement cages are prefabricated.

----------


## DrAndy

> First of all, please bear over with me for misspelling or insufficient English since this is not my native languages.


don't worry Panthip, your English is probably better than many of the native English speakers here!





> After consulting the local fortune teller they agreed that the 21 of July would be a nice day to start building


and good luck with your build...tomorrow!!!

----------


## Panthip

Cat walk





Pouring cement




      Im not too sure about those protective footwear.

   Thats it for today folks.

----------


## HINO

Good job so far and it looks like you can load pictures now. Great keep it coming

----------


## Panthip

Finally the day is here. The ceremony with the monks started at 09:00. The monks walked around the premises while giving blessings. They also lay down a rope for good luck and to prevent Phi-Pop from entering. Lets hope it works.  



    It hard work to be a monk it looks like. This gang had to take a break.  The oldest monk is my wives uncle, lung Pra. The ceremony is done and the food is eaten. 




    There are 20 of these holes.



    The grid bars are placed over the piles.



    The reinforcing cages are lifted in.





    There were lots of spectators and I bet a lot of good advice



    Final the reinforcement for the columns is in place.



    The first cages are in place decorated with ribbon, palm leafs, sugarcane and what looks like a fish pot. They symbolize happiness and good fortune. 99 Bath in coins were also thrown into the well for good luck. 






    Here is my wifes brother, khun Deng who will supervise the building for us.



    Here is Kuhn Tep married to my wives sister. He will do daily inspections and hopefully supply some pictures.




    The builder is in the middle. He runs several projects around Thailand. 




    There is nothing wrong to say about the working clothes. I wonder how he looks when he goes home. :Smile: 




    Here is the sign at the building site.
  All I got today folks.

----------


## hillbilly

Sounds like you are well on your way to an interesting experience!  :Smile:

----------


## Panthip

Yes I look forward to the progress and new photos. 
  Anybody that can explain why is says Chainat below my nick??? Before it was Bangkok, Hua-Hin and so on, why??

----------


## baldrick

^ until you have 1000 posts it will be a random place

good work on the thread - it is always interesting to see these building photo threads

any info on pricing ( like the piledriving ) is helpful also

----------


## Loombucket

Nice one Panthip, I made it here eventually. I like the position of the road, making for a good aspect. Your plans look good, a bit more palacial than mine. I hope you save some money to get a decent garden going. This has the makings of a very good thread. Keep the pictures coming and the very best of luck with your project.

----------


## Panthip

> Really enjoying this thread.  Thanks!
> 
> Bill H


Kop kun ma krap.

Saturday 24th of January we'll be on our way to Thailand. I'll take a lot of pics in and around the house and display them here in March I guess. 

See you. :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Have a safe trip Panthip

----------


## Panthip

Finally I have visited the place and seen the house with my own eyes. As indicated on the google map this place is far out in the sticks. However the house was very nice.





Ban Na


This is rural area. It takes 7-8 hours by bus to get to Pattaya. The closes neighbours are 2 small villages with their inevitably temples. 


View from the back side of the house.


Water tank and pumps has been installed.





View towards SE.





The front part is due North.


Some pics from the rear terrace.








and from the balcony in the front.


As suspected they had not managed to install water traps in the bathrooms and there was a foul smell from the soil tank. After several unsuccessful attempts to make traps on the pipes they solved the problem by cutting the pipes and let the water run out into the fields. Later they will run the pipes back to the road so the water can run out in the ditch. According the builder this was a common practice and since the ditch belong to the road would none of the neighbors could complain.
  Well, this is Thailand.
 


Bathroom in 2 floor.






The stairway.




Details from the stairway ceiling. 


Some of the rooms in 2nd floor.





The living room in the ground floor before furniture and curtains has been purchased.


The ceiling lamps are a gift from the builder.


The living room with fitted with furniture and curtains. The ceiling lamps are so powerful that we will need a dimmer.





The builder at left and the house owner Yuwathida discuss the details concerning construction of the wall around the house.

----------


## jimmie2549

very nice pict. this I eill use when i make my own house

----------


## SEA Traveler

Very nice Panthip.  I find the stepped ceiling at the top of the stairs on the 2nd floor particularly attractive.  Colors of walls, the floors, the kitchen, and everything looks nice.  Did the builder have any other options for the location placement of the elevated water tank.  After looking at the available space it seems as if location placement might have been considered to minimize the eye sore.

     Can you elaborate a little on the method used to mount and secure the TV to the wall?

     The second floor patio is nice.  Good view of the local country side.  Peaceful.  I'm sure you will enjoy!  Ciao!

----------


## phillo

what happened to the vibrater for the concrete and the compacter for backfill?

----------


## Panthip

> Very nice Panthip.  I find the stepped ceiling at the top of the stairs on the 2nd floor particularly attractive.  Colors of walls, the floors, the kitchen, and everything looks nice.  Did the builder have any other options for the location placement of the elevated water tank.  After looking at the available space it seems as if location placement might have been considered to minimize the eye sore.
> 
>      Can you elaborate a little on the method used to mount and secure the TV to the wall?
> 
>      The second floor patio is nice.  Good view of the local country side.  Peaceful.  I'm sure you will enjoy!  Ciao!


Well mate, I could of course change the position of the tank assembly if I was there when they constructed it. Not much we can do with that now.

We bought the telly at "The Mall" in Korat complete with installation. Two blokes from the shop came the next day and erected the suspension brackets.  Connected the telly and installed all the programs. Just the way I like it:-)

There was a lot of channels but I could only understand CNN, BBC and Bloomberg.
It's a pity they dub a lot of the channels.

----------


## Panthip

Its a bit tricky to give a 100% cost split, there will always be some unintentionally expenses but the attached scheme is correct as far as Ive been able to trace the current spending.

 I have not included the cost for air-condition, kitchen equipment and outfit, furniture etc. These expenses would anyway fluctuate based on what one need or think is necessary. Right now we have installed 5 air con units but need 2 more to cover all the rooms so here there will come an extra cost in the future.
However, the plumbing and cables for the units are already in place.

 Electricity to the house is another chapter and here the local Amphou has estimated the power consumption wrongly. They have installed too little capacity and replacements must be done. Originally we paid 35000bt but this will increase to 65000bt after the adjustment.

 Water tank, pumps, water heater, etc was also an expense that came up later in the process.

 The water heaters are working very well but we have to install a thermostatic control on the showers so we dont get boiled. (It's either too cold or too hot)

 The heaters consume a lot of power so here is probably the mistake from the electricity company, they might have thought that we didnt need hot water?

At the end we have the house-warming party compete with 19 monks and some 350 people. This is neither on the scheme but it amount to 40000bt. Food, beer, laokao and gifts to the monks all included.

----------


## Panthip

24.03.09    Here are some pics I received yesterday showing the start of the boundary construction.

----------


## rubik101

Hey, Panthip, a great project and a great thread. I hope you will be happy in your new house. My only reservation is that you went for a modern designn instead of a traditional Thai style house.
Otherwise it looks great, just not to my taste!

----------


## Panthip

> Hey, Panthip, a great project and a great thread. I hope you will be happy in your new house. My only reservation is that you went for a modern designn instead of a traditional Thai style house.
> Otherwise it looks great, just not to my taste!


 Khun rubik101,
Thanks for your comments. We didnt want at traditional house but a modern house with all its qualities.
Thats why.

----------


## Panthip

I think I'll just let the images talk for themselves.
























The small helpers was most concerned with the sandpit .

----------


## DrAndy

> Hey, Panthip, a great project and a great thread. I hope you will be happy in your new house. My only reservation is that you went for a modern designn instead of a traditional Thai style house.
> Otherwise it looks great, just not to my taste!


 
what is your idea of a traditional Thai style house Rubik?

anyway Pantip, you have done well and I hope you will be happy there

----------


## DrAndy

> Can you elaborate a little on the method used to mount and secure the TV to the wall?


you buy a mounting kit for the size of TV

That is then screwed to the wall, using wall plugs and screws supplied

The TV is then attached to the mount

usually there is some tilt possible on the mount

----------


## a. boozer

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Can you elaborate a little on the method used to mount and secure the TV to the wall?
> 
> 
> you buy a mounting kit for the size of TV
> 
> That is then screwed to the wall, using wall plugs and screws supplied
> 
> ...



Bought a new LCD television at Tesco Lotus, in Ban Chang, when I inquired, a wall mounting kit was offered at 2,000 Bht.

----------


## a. boozer

Panthip, The walls are looking good, as did the rest of the project!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> ...


So, it sounds as if the walls are strong enough to hold a large flat screen TV with the proper mounting kit.

Khun Boozer, did you purchase the mounting kit?  are you going to purchase the mounting kit?  who is going to install for you?

At this point, I'm opting for a TV table I have coming that way but may at some future point consider a wall mount.

----------


## DrAndy

go for the wall SEA, it keeps the bloody thing out of the way of any accident

most walls can take the weight of a big TV, even QCON

the wall fittings have several screws to take the weight, not just one or two

----------


## Panthip

*It has come to my knowledge that there are images gone missing in this thread. If I'm given permission I can reload those pics.*

----------


## Panthip

Here are som more pics of the wall.

----------


## a. boozer

> Khun Boozer, did you purchase the mounting kit?  are you going to purchase the mounting kit?  who is going to install for you?
> 
> At this point, I'm opting for a TV table I have coming that way but may at some future point consider a wall mount.



SEA Traveler. No have not purchased the wall mounting kit yet! Like yourself, I have a television table, and will wait until we and the furniture are in the house, to see what is going to be the most comfortable to live with.

----------


## Panthip

We need a small gate at the backside as well.

----------


## DrAndy

> We need a small gate at the backside as well.


you probably mean "at the rear" as you are Norwegian, not German

----------


## Panthip

Rearside, backside. Is it not not same same?

----------


## mrsquirrel

I see you have the ceramic cooking elements.

Keep the Brilo/wire wool pads away from that or it will be an expensive cleaning for you.

The missus just cleaned my mothers ceramic hob with a wire brilo, but luckily only put two very faint scratches on it. Thank fuck for that or we would have never heard the end of it

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Rearside, backside. Is it not not same same?


Your backside is your arse. Use 'rear' (not rearside).

----------


## Panthip

> I see you have the ceramic cooking elements.
> 
> Keep the Brilo/wire wool pads away from that or it will be an expensive cleaning for you.
> 
> The missus just cleaned my mothers ceramic hob with a wire brilo, but luckily only put two very faint scratches on it. Thank fuck for that or we would have never heard the end of it


Thanks a lot. We are very well aware of that. I have also informed them to keep sugar away from the hob. Only use special detergent and razor type knifes for removing residues.

----------


## Panthip

> Originally Posted by Panthip
> 
> Rearside, backside. Is it not not same same?
> 
> 
> Your backside is your arse. Use 'rear' (not rearside).


Thanks for enlighten me:-) I will suppose most Norwegian would use the term "backside".

I reckon things like that give us away.

----------


## Panthip

Some pics I received yesterday.

----------


## DrAndy

some great ditches

----------


## Panthip

There has been a lot of rain lately so the progress has halted a bit. Anyway here are the pics I received  today.
















Reinforcement for the gate.

----------


## DrAndy

> There has been a lot of rain lately so the progress has halted a bit. Anyway here are the pics I received today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
why do they leave all those gaps in the pipes?  are they for manholes or drains?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why do they leave all those gaps in the pipes? are they for manholes or drains?


I think the idea is that it's a gap for the water to enter the drain through. Of course, all that will happen is that the covering soil will eventually fill the drains up and there will be a dip around the house, but TiT!

----------


## Panthip

Dr Andy
The following pics will answer your question.

----------


## a. boozer

> Dr Andy
> The following pics will answer your question.


Panthip. I am sure that there is a technical name for these junction boxes, but do not know it, (no doubt someone will be able to impart that information!) . On our current project, our builder used similar strategy, but had decided to leave a considerable between the lower lip of the pipe and the bottom of the junction box 
(as much as 30 cm.). Being wary of leaving any standing water as potential breeding grounds for mosquitos, I got him to bring the base up to the lower lip of the pipe in all the boxes.

----------


## HINO

boozer, very good point about the height of the pipe in relation to the bottom of the "collection" box. If these boxes are custom made such as here then it needs to be looked at. The commercially bought boxes have the entry holes near the bottom I believe. I will take a look at mine though to be sure

----------


## Panthip

> Originally Posted by Panthip
> 
> 
> Dr Andy
> The following pics will answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Panthip. I am sure that there is a technical name for these junction boxes, but do not know it, (no doubt someone will be able to impart that information!) . On our current project, our builder used similar strategy, but had decided to leave a considerable between the lower lip of the pipe and the bottom of the junction box 
> (as much as 30 cm.). Being wary of leaving any standing water as potential breeding grounds for mosquitos, I got him to bring the base up to the lower lip of the pipe in all the boxes.


Thanks a lot for your suggestion. I will see to that the bottom of the drain boxes are levelled up with  cement.
(From my experience the farlang would probably be the target for the "yung").

----------


## Panthip

Here are the latest pics I have received.

----------


## a. boozer

> 


Panthip; Your gate and railings look good, and really do enhance the house, as well as providing a good measure of security!

----------


## Panthip

The construction of this house is nearly done now and here are the last images I have received regarding the wall and fencing.








This is the gate at the rearside.

----------


## johpam

looking very good indeed

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun Panthip,

     The pillars of the perimeter wall make one to think they are entering a palace.  I like them and the detail on the wall look super.  I like the earth tone colors used on the house.  Good choice.  Progressing nicely Panthip.  Good work!

----------


## Panthip

> Panthip; Your gate and railings look good, and really do enhance the house, as well as providing a good measure of security!


Your right mate and I don't wanna depend on watch dogs. Don't like them but you already know that :Smile:

----------


## Panthip

What remains now is to make a concrete cover for half of the lot, make a lawn and install facing stone and then a final painting of the wall.

The facing brick has been mounted.






The wire mesh for the top layer has arrived.

----------


## Panthip

The lighting on the wall works just fine.


Preparation for the days concrete work


The moulding of the rear side and west side is nearly done.


The wire mesh is in place.


The mixer truck unloads the concrete.


The concrete is being levelled.



Khun Tep


Assistance are needed to protect the steps.




The end of this building thread is rapidly closing in now.

----------


## a. boozer

> The lighting on the wall works just fine.
> The end of this building thread is rapidly closing in now.


Panthip, This building thread may be drawing towards a close, but as many people who have had similar projects will attest, don't expect the saga to finish yet! As in Norse folk law, the trials and tribulations of building here in LOS can be protracted!

----------


## Panthip

I thought I would naggle you with some more pictures from the moulding process. Whats left now is some  stone pitching and then the remainer will be lawn. (We gotta have some garden as well  :Smile: )

----------


## Deck Ape

Pantip your house is beautiful. I especially like all the trim work. Good job! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Panthip

> Pantip your house is beautiful. I especially like all the trim work. Good job!


Thanks a lot mate. 
My own involvement has manly been dwelling over my computer and sorting the pics here in Norway. That's about all you can do on such a long distance, but the result looks nice. So it can be done as long as you get at thrusting builder and some famely members that can keep a wachful eye on things. 

I think Khun Tep has done a marvelous job, a real site manager I will say.

----------


## jizzybloke

> On our current project, our builder used similar strategy,


Pictures, thread???? :mid:

----------


## demps1

As a newbie, I have been through this thread from start to finish and wish to congratulate you on a project well done.
I expect to be starting a similar project in Korat next year and I've gained a lot of insight from your experiences.
Enjoy

----------


## SEA Traveler

Panthip,

     Looking nicer with each post.  The vast areas of cement driveway and walkways will eliminate a lot of the grass cutting.  The evening picture earlier in the thread where the perimeter lights are on makes the hose look even nicer.  Good work all around Panthip.

----------


## Loombucket

Just read the whole thing again, it looks fantastic! Good choice going for stainless at the front. I can't wait to see it planted, well done. I hope you both live long and happy lives in your new home.

----------


## pef

Nice house with granit floor. I have the same and have had he same workers. I want show you some pics but I dont know what I must do.

----------


## jizzybloke

^
Here you go,

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...with-pics.html

----------


## DrAndy

> Nice house with granit floor. I have the same and have had he same workers. I want show you some pics but I dont know what I must do.


 
get some more posts, start your own thread and learn how to post pics

----------


## Panthip

Thanks a lot for your comments. Last December I shot a video of the house. Due to YouTube I had to cut it in two.

  This is me talking in Norwegian, I know your not to happy with foreign languages but perhaps you just turn down the sound.

  Have look if you like

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice vid, nice house and thanks for sharing your experience with us.  :Smile: 

Only one thing, I wish you would pick your feet up when you walk. Hope your not starting to pick up Thai habits.

----------


## brian3673

great thread panthip...stunning house,,thanks for sharing with us..

----------


## bushwacker

> It was really hard work to excavate the wells for the columns. The ground is hard as concrete since it has been curing for years. It was 5 days hard labor for 8 people to dig out. 8 hours a day for 5 days is in that heat is fatigues.


Hi Panthip

I have just started studying this website to learn before i start my own build.  Maybe you or other members can explain to me .... when you need piles and footings and when you just need footings.  It seems from your description of the very hard ground that i would have only used footings.  I sure would not want to make that kind of mistake.  

I look forward to your thoughts.
cheers

----------


## Norton

> when you need piles and footings and when you just need footings.


Where are you planning to build? Footings are the norm but if land is in low lying area pilings may be in order.

----------


## bushwacker

> Originally Posted by bushwacker
> 
> when you need piles and footings and when you just need footings.
> 
> 
> Where are you planning to build? Footings are the norm but if land is in low lying area pilings may be in order.



Still looking for the land so have  not even narrowed down the province yet.  But i do find it so hot here that I am thinking of north so a few cooler months.  The land may well be old rice fields that has had earth built up for a year or 3.  I thought that if you were looking at a very high water table or near large bodies of water then you need pilings.  If not then only footings.  Am i wrong????

----------


## Panthip

> Originally Posted by Panthip
> 
> It was really hard work to excavate the wells for the columns. The ground is hard as concrete since it has been curing for years. It was 5 days hard labor for 8 people to dig out. 8 hours a day for 5 days is in that heat is fatigues.
> 
> 
> Hi Panthip
> 
> I have just started studying this website to learn before i start my own build.  Maybe you or other members can explain to me .... when you need piles and footings and when you just need footings.  It seems from your description of the very hard ground that i would have only used footings.  I sure would not want to make that kind of mistake.  
> 
> ...


Hi there bushwacker

Sorry for a late reply. I'm not into  teakdoor on a regular basis anymore, but I pop in from time to time. (I spend more time on Norwegian sites nowadays). 

I'm not an expert on piling and I think our house is the only one in this regoin that has been piled. The lot was originally ricefield and there is a nearby creek but to my knowledge I never flood. The piles was ony extra precaution to avoid cracking of the walls.  

If you are building on plain dry land I guess footings will do.

----------


## Panthip

Since last time I updated this thread more constructions has taken place in the courtyard. A garage has been built by the same company that set up the house. The garage was finished by the end og September 2010.


I understood it was hard work to cut through the concrete and the wire mesh.







Checking out the garage size




The entrance looks different.


We have got a roof.


The first painting.








Nice ceiling






Then I have to wait until mid January to see it "in real". Not much grass to cut here and hopefully not many mosquitoes either :-)

----------

